# Metro (London) ~ suspended for trying to have a baby



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I read this in the paper the other day and thought it was quite interesting. There may be more to the story but I'd really like to see the outcome.

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?Terror_hero_suspended_for_trying_to_have_baby&in_article_id=575703&in_page_id=34

My company were initially ok with me having time off for IVF but after 1 full IVF (where I had a few appointments during work time, plus consultant signed off time from EC through to the end of 2ww) and then 2 natural FETs (where I only had some minimal time off during 2ww - not the full 2 weeks), I was told that any subsequent treatment I would have to take appointments etc etc as either unpaid leave or holiday. I've since had 3 more fresh IVFs where I've had to take all time off as holiday....and obviously any further treatment will be the same (no point taking unpaid as we need the money to pay for the treatment !!!)

I work for a large international company.....and they still currently don't have any policy for IVF, although I was told that becauses of my situation they needed to consider putting one in place ! I was also told that if they found out I was taking any time off (sick days etc) due to IVF then I would get a warning.....I've been with the company over 10 years. It's classed as "elective surgery" as opposed to when I have to have laps for endo when they class it as "essential surgery".

Take care
Natasha x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Just read this article, it seems very unreasonable to me, poor lady. 

Emma.


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hiya

I am afraid until infertility is accepted  in law as an illness, even disability there will always be cases like this. Sorry to use a strong word like that, would hate to offend,  but speaking solely for myself I think it is the only way we would ever be protected.  I had heard, if i am not mistaken that the World Health Organisation recognises it as a legitimate illness both mentally and physically.  Companies with IVF policies are few and far between.  There is no policy at my place.  Ask head of HR and she will say paid time off at managers discretion. I asked another HR  officer and he said no way as I had chosen to take this treatment - making it sound like a face lift.  This delightful **** now works at an Equalities organisation!!!!!  Lets hope he doesnt ever need to go through what we have all been through.

It will be interesting to follow this ladies case, and Minxy I am so sorry you have such a draconian employer.  My employer is hot on sickness abscence triggers and hauls in people for case reviews if they have 3 occassions of sickness in 6 months even if they have documented ongoing health issues.

Good luck to all

Jane


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I honestly cant believe how this lady has been treated, its disgusting.

My company e.on, have an IVF procedure in place - I can have ONE days paid leave off per year for IVF - mmmm clearly they dont know the ins and outs of treatment - BUT its a start - but on the otherhand - I have a fantastic boss who cant help me enough, she has been brilliant - time off whenever Iv  needed it, not having to make my time back at all and genuine interest in whats going off..... I realsie Im very lucky....

Companies really need to look into policies for employees, perhaps it is elective but surely getting pregnant is elective therefore paid time off for anti-natal appts is elective also? I dont think any of us woulod have chosen this path for a baby.


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

That is absolutely disgusting!! - I feel so sorry for that lady.

I have just had my first failed cycle of icsi. I was very honest with my manager and she was very understanding but I did have to take all the time off as annual leave including appointments after ec and a week after transfer as I was high risk of ohss and had to measure my pee in a jug.. Cant imagine doing that at work... lol . I have already used over half of my annual leave and that is with saving 6 days from last year. I would like to try again soon but need to fit it round my managers holidays as I cover her and she is away for a month in August!!  If unsuccesful will have to wait until next year. My manager had to tell my boss because he kept asking why I was off even though it was taken as annual leave!!! Now he is picking on me for everything and really giving me a hard time.

I totally agree with you Mannys bird about getting pregnant is elective yet they can get paid leave for antinatal appointments. Good luck for your 2ww.

Attitudes at work really need to change.

Minxy, Im really sorry how you are being treated and hope things change for you soon.

Jane d - realy sorry how you have been treated. Congratulations on ur pregnancy.

I will be following this ladies case too.

Love and hugs to all.

Love thumbelina xxx     and


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think it is bad but...

Some companies make you take all hospital appointments as unpaid/holiday/making up time, and unfortunately that is legal, so unless that is corrected, I can't see them giving paid time off for fertility treatment

Luckily I am just on medication for my vertigo, but I was having to see specialists for this too, and at my work I couldn't even take this time off paid (unless I made it up) and it isn't something I "chose" (put it in "" as none of us choose to need fertility treatment)


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

That is terrible for that lady.

At my work, I have to take Annual leave or time owing for Doctors Appointments and Dental Appointments but I don't have to take Annual leave for hospital appointments, I can get paid time for that. So my IVF Treatment is at hospital, classing it as hospital appointment well thats what I tell my employers. But my work has been really good and supportive throughtout all my treatments, and I have had so much time off sick due to the treatments.

Sonia xx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

One way is tell your boss you are having a  gynae op. Somthing like a lap. If you have a nice gp ask for a sick note stating gynae procedure that can mean anything by this and they are not lying for you.


linda
xxxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Having 12 days off for what is a huge medical procedure with all the associated emotional pressures, due to the medication and otherwise, does not sound a great deal.  I feel sorry for this woman but think that her experiences are pretty common.  When I was having IVF I told my boss the first time and regretted it as she seemed to pile more work on me the day before I was due to go for the egg collection, and made a fuss with HR. Fortunately HR willingly granted the time off as sick leave but no thanks to my (female) boss.  After that I got Drs notes referring to gynae treatment and left the rest up to their imagination.  It was all laughable as my partner had told his employer, a large national company, who said they supported him all the way and gave him paid leave for his part of the treatment and also to look after me even though I did not need him to do this really.  He was even paid to come with me to all the scans and clinic appointments during the process.

Women (and men )need protection during IVF and probably as someone has said, the only way of getting this is to have infertility recognised as an illness and for the right to pursue all avenues to have a child to be enshrined in all- thats the only way to reduce discrimination . However I have to say from personal experience that even pregnant women have a rough time despite all these protections and the right to flexible working seems to receive lip service.  The fact remains that the view exists that women who seek to have, and have children, still get treated pretty badly.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

roze said:


> Women (and men )need protection during IVF and probably as someone has said, the only way of getting this is to have infertility recognised as an illness and for the right to pursue all avenues to have a child to be enshrined in all- thats the only way to reduce discrimination .


But even if it is recognised as an illness, you may not be able to get paid time off, obviously if your work do full sick pay, then yes, but otherwise you are still going unpaid


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

I was able to get early morning appointments at ACU and worked from home until I needed to catch the train, then head into the office straight after and despite there being no policy as such, I had no problems with my managers or HR.  After ET,  I took 3 days off as annual leave, ET was a Saturday fortunately but I was told I'd need to use annual leave for it and there wouldn't be a problem.
Since mine worked first time and with minimal time away from the office, I'm not sure if a dangerous precedence has been set by me.

I personally feel that time taken off for treatments has to be worked around what you do as a job in the first place and allowances 
can be disruptive to everyone else who is in the office to cover and can breed problems however a discreet chat with HR shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I work flexi-time so I just make sure I have enough built up hours and the time I need for the appointment is just deducted from those hours.  

With my EC last week I phoned up and said that I wouldn't be in (I only found out on Saturday that it was going to be on Monday) and they marked me off as sick (I didn't bother querying it!), with my ET I had the afternoon off and took the rest out of my excess hours, I then had the day after off as holiday.

As long as there is someone to cover my job then my boss doesn't mind me taking time off, but I know there will be a huge problem if it gets to the stage where he thinks it interferes with my work.

Sue


----------

